# New Cockatiel owner lower beak over top beak



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

I am a new cockatiel owner. Has anyone seen this before with the beak and what can be done? Thanks so much


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

trying to post the picture


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

I am a new cockatiel owner. Has anyone seen this before with the beak and what can be done? Thanks so much[/QUOTE]


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... we have had similar threads about it http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=23655


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi there! Welcome aboard! Is his beak like that constantly? I mean does he eat normally and then when he settles does his beak just slide into that position? Others with more experience will be on shortly. I have heard of Tiels having their beaks filed down to a more comfortable position before. How old is your baby? How long have you had him? Has he seen a vet?


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for the reply. But I don't believe his beak is stuck I think it has grown that way like an overbite.


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

We just got him last night I was told he was 5 weeks and still hand weaned that is food all over his mouth. He seems big for 5 weeks but I have no experience. His beak is like that constantly he appears to be eating seed also.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow.. you mean he is still hand feeding? How is your hand feeding going? When you got him last night, the former owner didn't tell you anything about the beak issue?


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

Hand feeding is going well. No she said nothing about the beak issue. I even asked her why he was cheaper than the others. She said b/c he was still being hand fed. He/She seems to be eating seed. Just worried about problems later on if it can't eat properly


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its not really recommended to buy an unweaned bird as alot could happen and some have died because of this


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think a vet visit is in order. If this is a birth defect, it can probably be corrected by special shaping and avian vet could do. The earlier the better, though. It also sounds like this breeder might not be the most reputable, so you could get a health check and also have the vet look at your hand feeding technique.


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats what I am afraid of. I've done it with rescued kittens but worry about his beak. I dont want to get more attached and have someting happen


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think there's anything here that you can't handle. Just go get some advice from the vet. I know it's scary.


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the advise!


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I bought a Tiel from a pet shop that had the same problem, every few months you're going to have to goto the vet and get it filed down. I couldn't commit to that then because I wasn't working :-( so I had to get rid of him. I hope everything works out for you


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Depending in the vet, beak maintenance is not that expensive. My lovebird gets her beak trimmed every couple months and it's only about $16 each time. Some vets will also be willing to give you a discount for a repeated procedure. 

Since he is having beak issues and also is not weaned, it would be really good if you could get a gram scale to weigh him. A kitchen or postage scale will work and won't be too expensive.


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

I was told he was 5 weeks old. I do have a scale and that is a great idea. How much should he/she weigh


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

'tiels vary in healthy weight just like humans. Theres a sticky up at the top of the health section that explains how to feel the keel bone to judge body condition. Mostly, though, you'd want him to be either maintaining his weight or gaining. Establish a baseline, preferably in the morning with an empty crop. Then continue to weigh him a few times a week, at the same time of day. A few grams of fluctuation is normal, but you don't want to see him lose more than 5% of body weight.


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

I looked at the Sticky thank you for the information. I have done some research and his beak is definitely Prognathism. Also this woman I got him from says when I hand feed him the formula should be at around 100 degrees. Is this correct information....


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I have been taught this is too cold. It should be around 104. This woman doesn't sound like she knows too much. Sorry to sound harsh, but geesh! Good thing you have this little one so he has a good chance at things.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree, you are doing such a great job getting the right care for him! He's lucky to be in a good home now.


----------



## POSEY (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree Geez... what bad info. And she is supposed to have 35 years experience mainly with doves and other birds. Thanks for the encouragement. 
I actually have an alpaca farm with peacocks, guineas and silky chickens. Saw this little guy and couldn't resist.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sure he'll do great with you.  what a cool place for him to live.


----------



## Evilstrawberry (Oct 4, 2011)

Very sorry about your poor birds beak! I actually had a budgie who had that same thing.

Because he was already eating seed and other foods fine around his beak and was already fully grown when I got him (so couldn't do anything to try to fix the alignment...) the vet trimmed his beak, taught me how to do it and said to keep a close eye on his eating/weight/health. He was able to crack his seed inside his lower beak if that makes sense? So all I had to do was trim off the excess beak that grew because his lower beak wasn't being rubbed and ground down as it was on the outside.

A vet visit is definitely in order! He may be having trouble moving onto eating seeds because of it?? Hopefully they can do something about it and help your little guy :/ Good luck and I think he's lucky to have found you!


----------

